# De vei iubi în viaţă



## mikasa_90

De vei iubi in viata
Iubeste numai unul
De vei iubi mai multi 
Nu vei avea nici unul...


I think that is a chain about love.
Can you tell me what mean?


----------



## Topa2007

Hi, 

It means: 
If you love someone in this lifetime
Love just one
If you love more
You'll have none...

meaning that if you chase more men/women, you'll eventually end up by yourself!

Hope this helps! 
Felice Anno Nuovo!


----------



## Kraus

Se amerai nella tua vita
Ama soltanto uno
Se ne amerai tanti
non ne amerai nessuno.


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie ad entrambi!


----------

